# Skx007



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi guy's,

My seiko diver is running the 7S26 movment and is about 18 months old now. When new it gained 25 sec's a day as per the owners book said it would. After a while it actually got better, but over the past month I have noticed it is gaining 60 secs a day. My wearing habits have not changed. I wear it for regular swimming and did my divers course with it so was thinking of adjusting it and changing the seal at the same time.

Is this a home job or should I give it to the local jewllers ??

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmm, tricky, it depends, if youve done this sort of thing before and are confidant then you could do it yourself, many people do, allthough I would reccomend practicing on old watches first to get confident, have you the correct tools?

As for 'the local jewellers' it depends, if it is somewhere like Samuals then forget it, they are just straps and batteries places ( and they can cock those up) but a propper watchmaker/menders might be ok....

Its easy to totally balls up a job like this if your not absolutly sure what your doing and could end up costing more to put right,


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pcn1 said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> My seiko diver is running the 7S26 movment and is about 18 months old now. When new it gained 25 sec's a day as per the owners book said it would. After a while it actually got better, but over the past month I have noticed it is gaining 60 secs a day. My wearing habits have not changed. I wear it for regular swimming and did my divers course with it so was thinking of adjusting it and changing the seal at the same time.
> 
> ...


I remebered that Griff, a fellow forum member posted this guide to regulating a Black monster.

It may be of help if you want to try it yourself. I used the method described and got my orange monster running about 2 seconds a day slow, an improvement on a watch running 25-35 scond fast per day.

I printed a copy of the instructions and just took my time.

Best of luck ..............

Or try regulating it yourself as below:-

Besides the case opener, I use the following approach:-

A good eye glass to stay fitted it your eye socket.(not permanently!!)

The most dust free room you have.

Sit at a good steady table.

Have a good bright table lamp over the watch.

Try to find a strong rigid item like a VERY fine watch makers screwdriver,

and make sure it is not magnetised, eg., will not pick up a pin!!

Preferably stop the watch with the hack if it has it, or leave it running if not,

but use EXTRA care, obviously.

Use a good quartz watch as your test piece to check gain or loss

Hold your breath when you make the adjustment.

Make the tiniest of movements, i.e. a midges. As it's just the 2 pegs, DON'T move the peg with the screw in the end as this will affect the beat. Moving the other peg away to increase the gap between the 2 pegs will shorten the length of the hairspring in oscillation, and thus speed up the gain. Shorten the gap between the 2 pegs will lengthen the hairspring in oscillation, and slow up the beat making it slower.

Use the bottom edge of a very fine watchmakers screwdriver to push the peg at right angles to the flat pin as you look down on it. Better control of a fine movement that way!

Note the difference in seconds between the watch and the quartz, eg maybe 5 s say difference in the seconds read out between the two at the start. Check again after 2 or 3 hours. Compare again. If the mech. watch is then say 6 s + diff. then that means it has gained a second over the quartz in 3 hours.

In 24 hours, that would mean a gain of 8 s in 24hours.

Need then to move towards a loss or retard. Move a tiny midges as before to make slower, and repeat the check.

I've always succeeded with this. I've regulated my 6309 150M Seiko divers to lose just half a sec per day, and that's constant in several positions. Am well chuffed.

Good luck, but you'll need a VERY steady hand.

Hope this helps.

Thanks to Griff for posting these instructions in the first place and I hope you do not mind me posting them again


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Anybody got any pictures ??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got loads of pictures....

What sort do you want , holidays, landscapes, cars, girls?


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

The inside of the watch. Failing that cars and girls !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PM sent (watch pics and instructions, not girls)


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

And where can I buy replacement seals ?

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Eskimos -r-us










Sorry.....PM Roy, he may be able to help


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> And where can I buy replacement seals ?
> 
> Thanks





jasonm said:


> Eskimos -r-us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Jason, you were on a roll, last night
















Poor lad


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Well I've had a go and its running +15 secs a day which is better than before. I might try one more time to get it a little closer.

I would like to change the seals and get the watch retested for its 200m water resistance. Has anyone ever sent a watch back to seiko for this or let a local jewller do it ? The only time I ever had a battery changed at the local shop they could only test for 50m ???

Thanks


----------

